

Airbnb is Inc.'s 2014 company of the year - rogerfernandezg
http://www.inc.com/magazine/201412/burt-helm/airbnb-company-of-the-year-2014.html

======
rogerfernandezg
Totally deserved for all people's effort (including all the team and the hosts
that make it work), the company's culture and for the results achieved in
these few years. I think this is just the beginning of something much bigger.

~~~
mkaroumi
Agreed. Such an innovative company (and they're not as evil as Uber). Haven't
used Airbnb yet but I will soon - have you?

~~~
rogerfernandezg
Yes! I book listings with Airbnb when traveling abroad and I always had a
great experience with the hosts. I've some friends inside too that are always
talking about how great is working in such an innovative company.

